# Here we go ... again...



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi All
Well here I go again. Starting stimms this AM. More nervous than before as we have changed clinics and so everything is unfamiliar. Also I know deep down that this is likely to be our last shot as the funds and energy have dried up. Trying to be focused and take it in my stride! All my bloods are fine and could lull me into thinking I'm only 30! Look in the mirror and wake up!
Hope that this site will continue to keep me sane!
Anyone else on the 2 ww soon with me?
Bright Eyes


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Loads of luck Bright Eyes - and lots of   that all goes well through all stages of tx 
Nbr xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck Bright Eyes! Wishing you a very successful cycle    

    

CG xxx


----------

